#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Add a selected mai on the inbox to a new mail as attachmentl

## luis201

Dear Friends

Would it be possible to help me on below adding a select mail on the inbox to a new mail as attachment (outlook)?

Thank you very much

Sub send_Mail()
    Dim outlookOBJ As Object
    Dim mItem As Object
    Set outlookOBJ = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
    Set mItem = outlookOBJ.CreateItem(olMailItem)
    With mItem
        .To = "zzzz"
        .Subject = "Test Subject"
        .Body = "This is some text in an email"
        zzzzz.Save
        .attachments.Add 
        .Send

    End With
End Sub

----------


## Norie

_Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum_ RULES. *Use code tags around code.* 

Posting code between  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here



*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------

